# The Aga Khan University Test



## possimpible (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi everyone!!
I recently gave the AKU test and found it diff from the information on their website and since no information whatsoever is available about it anywhere on the internet i thought about starting this new thread  

*~*~*THE AKU TEST 2010*~*~*​
* English:* (total time 1 hour 30 mins, NO negative marking)

the first question was about sentence completion in English and it was all about grammar.

the second question was about critical reading, you had to read the para and then answer question. The paragraph in 2010 was about islamabad, straight from wikipedia. you had to read it and answer MCQs. 

The third question was to write a paragraph on the following quotation: ?Don?t worry, anything you lose comes around in some other form? -Rumi (I don?t? remember this quotation correctly) you had to write this para on a personal experience or generally

The fourth question was to write an essay based on the information provided. they gave this bunch of information on the topic and you had to write including ONLY the information provided. The topic was ?Homeopathic treatment should not be introduced in any hospital in pakistan?
*Science:* (Time: 2 Hours. )
*Biology*: (-0.25 negative marking for each incorrect option) 30 MCQs
The first section was Bio about 30 MCQs
Some of the questions I remember were: 

a substance that is present in an unhealthy ureter
A
substance that protects from sunlight and is in both plants and animals

Then there was a qs abt the muscle that contracts while straightning the leg

Also about the disease SCID that which enzyme is absent

There was a question about which is the hydrophobic layer in fluid mosaic model

There wasn?t a SINGLE question from the kingdom chapters.

There was a diagram of the upper respiratory tract and it asked which organ prevented food from entering the trachea

The bio part was VERY easy.
*Physics:* (-0.25 negative marking for each incorrect option) 30 MCQs*
*
The physics had a lot of questions about SHM, rheostat, specific heat, resistors, capacitance. 

Example like energy diagrams of enerfy in SHM

graph showing a damped oscillation

Finding time period of a pendulum with lenth provided

the heat gained when x kilos of water is heated through y temp difference. (I forgot the specific heat of water here :S )
*Chemistry:* (-0.25 negative marking for each incorrect option) 30 MCQs
it has questions about cannizaro?s reaction, 

henderson?s equation, 

then there was hydrogen bonding, 

isobaric, isochoric, 

dissolution of carboxylic acid, 

face centred and cubic structures, 

general behavior of gases like in which condition gas is most ideal etc. 

hybridization and VSEPER (structure of NH3), 

a numerical based on Hess's Law

equilibria (the constant), 

reactions at cathode and anode with a given electrolyte, \
*Science Reasoning:* (no negative marking )
this is TOTALLY based on common sense nothing you can prepare for!
*Maths:* (no negative marking)
this had easy question from probability, frequency, median, mean, etc? also it had percentrage, Perimeter and area, word problems etc. 
A MUST for the test is that you know basic formulae, some common atomic no.s and wts. the common values of log, common values of sin, cos, tan 

Also, please do remember i'm just giving the information and please don't hold me responsible if next year they change the pattern or have a different way of questioning but as far as i can recall this is EXACTLY what the test of 2010 was like. Even tho this year no question from the kingdom chapters of F.Sc came i would still recommend studying them, just to be safe.

Hope this helps everyone!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

*Great post!
*


----------



## possimpible (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## maher92 (Mar 9, 2010)

did anyone recieve their results yet


----------



## possimpible (Aug 25, 2009)

We are supposed to get them in the second week of april that's what the invigilators said on the day of the test


----------



## hemani92 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey, I too gave the test this year in Karachi. However, the invigilator said that results will be sent out in the first week of April and not in second week. I still have not received mine. Can anyone confirm about when the results will be announced...

Best Regards,
Hemani


----------



## possimpible (Aug 25, 2009)

I called the aku office yesterday and they said that the results haven't been mailed out yet. We will get the results no later than 15th April... Good Luck Everyonee


----------



## maher92 (Mar 9, 2010)

do you mean before or after 15 april


----------



## Eesha (Mar 15, 2009)

Are the results going to be mailed out or published online "no later than the 15th"?
Aga Khan, always so vague..


----------



## possimpible (Aug 25, 2009)

you can call them. i called yesterday they said the results will be mailed out AFTER 15th April (They changed the date). So you can expect them any day now.

Here's the no. of the Office Of The Registrar (Admissions AKU):00922134864410


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^This guy's on a roll! Keep up the good work man!


----------



## possimpible (Aug 25, 2009)

lol... thanks!! 
and it's a girl on the roll here...


----------



## bubble gum (Nov 27, 2009)

did anyone get shortlisted?


----------

